# a list of places to buy luremaking supplies



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone recently mentioned Mooreslures (for creeper wings) and I had never heard of them so I thought it would be nice to compile a list of places that sell luremaking supplies. Feel free to add to the list.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ 

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.html (Stamina Inc)

http://www.barlowstackle.com/

http://www.mooreslures.com/


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some that I use for my saltwater plugs:

http://www.capecodtackle.com/
https://www.njtackle.com/

and oddly enough I use this site for wood and epoxy:

http://www.towerhobbies.com/

Enjoy~ Vinny


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks, I just checked out tower hobbies. Have you used the tower hobbies brand 30 minute epoxy? Does it dry clear and are you happy with it? What other epoxies that they carry have you used? Great Planes 30 or 45 minute or Zap 30 minute? The prices are very reasonable. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

JamesT said:


> thanks, I just checked out tower hobbies. Have you used the tower hobbies brand 30 minute epoxy? Does it dry clear and are you happy with it? What other epoxies that they carry have you used? Great Planes 30 or 45 minute or Zap 30 minute? The prices are very reasonable. Thanks for the link.


I buy my Devcon 2 Ton from them since it is in 9 ounce bottles, just easier and cheaper, and now that Walmart stopped carrying that brand in my area.


----------

